# 79 toro 38050 led lighting



## Paul Caesar (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi,
I have a Toro 824 38050 79 model and i want to add LED lighting to it.
i saw you can use the rectifier but i cant find where to get the AC signal on the snowblower - can anyone help please?


thanks,


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you don't have a light to begin with, your engine probably does not generate electricity. Your lest bet would be to get a battery powered LED light.


----------



## Voniphone (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello, 

Here's a video for you to watch. It'll show you what to look for in regards to having a stator or not. I do believe your machine does have one. I have a Toro 824 and added an 18 watt light bar because I did have a stator. Here's the link to the video. I'll also see if I have a picture of my machine with the light on. I tried a 36 watt light bar but even with the rectifier and capacitors it flickered. 18 watts was the sweet spot.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

is this your 724?

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2829


----------

